#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Εύρεση εργασίας - Επιδοτούμενα προγράμματα >  > > >  >  >  Σημαντικά λάθη που πρέπει να αποφεύγουμε στην αναζήτηση εργασίας

## Xάρης

"«Η πείρα είναι το όνομα που δίνει ο καθένας στα λάθη του», είχε πει ο Όσκαρ Ουάιλντ. Τα λάθη κατά την αναζήτηση εργασίας είναι διάφορα και πολλές φορές μπορούν να στερήσουν μια κενή θέση! Δείτε παρακάτω τα συνηθέστερα λάθη στην εύρεση μιας δουλειάς και το πώς μπορούμε να τα αποφύγουμε...

Δεν διαβάζουμε προσεκτικά την περιγραφή της θέσης.
Αν δεν διαβάζουμε την περιγραφή της θέσης εργασίας... πώς θα μάθουμε τα προσόντα που απαιτούνται ή τις προϋποθέσεις για την κάλυψη της θέσης; Πολλοί «ζαλισμένοι» από τις αμέτρητες αγγελίες δεν προσέχουν τις λεπτομέρειες της αγγελίας, με αποτέλεσμα να κάνουν ακριβώς το αντίθετο από τις οδηγίες, π.χ. γράφοντας άλλο «θέμα» στο email.Κάνουμε ορθογραφικά ή γραμματικά λάθη στο βιογραφικό.
Πρέπει να διορθώνουμε τα ορθογραφικά ή γραμματικά λάθη του βιογραφικού, ώστε να έχουμε μια ευκαιρία για πρόσληψη. Συχνά, εργαζόμαστε τόσο σκληρά για ένα καλογραμμένο βιογραφικό ή επιστολή, που ίσως μας ξεφύγει ένα ορθογραφικό λάθος. Γι αυτό, πριν το παραδώσουμε, το ελέγχουμε ακόμα και δεύτερη ή τρίτη φορά!Δεν πρέπει το βιογραφικό να υπερβαίνει τις δυο σελίδες.
Όσο οι έμπειροι, τόσο και οι πρόσφατοι πτυχιούχοι πρέπει να επιλέξουν στρατηγικά την προϋπηρεσία που θα χρησιμοποιήσουν στο βιογραφικό. Ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες της θέσης πρέπει να προσαρμόζουμε την προϋπηρεσία στο βιογραφικό μας, αφού εκεί αναδεικνύεται η εμπειρία και τα ταλέντα μας. Βέβαια, πρέπει να είμαστε περιεκτικοί, γιατί οι περισσότεροι διευθυντές δεν πρόκειται να διαβάσουν πέρα από την πρώτη σελίδα...Παραλείπουμε τη συνοδευτική επιστολή.
Χωρίς συνοδευτική επιστολή, το βιογραφικό μοιάζει μισό! Το CV παρουσιάζει τα γεγονότα από την εκπαίδευση και την εμπειρία μας, ενώ η συνοδευτική επιστολή αποπνέει τη στάση και την προσωπικότητα μας. Οι εργοδότες «γοητεύονται», όταν βλέπουν τους υποψήφιους να εξηγούν τα προσόντα και τις φιλοδοξίες τους... και τους ξεχωρίζουν!Αφήνουμε την τύχη μας στον αέρα... μετά τη συνέντευξη!
Δεν πρέπει να φοβόμαστε την επιμονή για μια θέση εργασίας, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι θα γινόμαστε ενοχλητικοί. Απλά μια τέτοια στάση δείχνει μεγαλύτερη αυτοπεποίθηση και όρεξη για δουλειά. Μετά τη συνέντευξη μπορούμε να στείλουμε ένα email, ως ένα ευχαριστήριο σημείωμα ή να επικοινωνήσουμε μετά από λίγες ημέρες με τον υπεύθυνο"
Διαβάστε όλο το άρθρο στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο.

*Πηγή:* Flow Magazine

----------


## Pappos

Πιστεύω να είμαι στο κατάλληλο thread.

Όπως γνωρίζετε, αυτή τη δύσκολη περίοδο έρχονται πολλοί συνάδλεφοι μηχανικοί για αναζήτηση εργασίας στο εξωτερικό.
Εδώ πρέπει να προσέχουμε τι αναγράφουμε στο βιογραφικό μας και συγκεκριμένα τον τίτλο σπουδών μας.
Το παρακάτω βασίζεται σε πραγματικό γεγονός.
Ήρθε από την Ελλάδα συνάδελφος μηχανικός από το ΕΜΠ. Στο βιογραφικό του έγραψε Μ.Sc.
Βέβαια δεν είχε κάνει Master αλλά έβαλε την άτυπη βεβαίωση (αυτό το αστείο χαρτάκι που δίνουνε ότι το δίπλωμα είναι Master).
Ο συνάδελφος δεν ήξερε και καλά γερμανικά και όταν φτάσανε στην κουβέντα για την εξειδίκευση που έκανε στο master εκεί ξεκίνησαν και τα δύσκολα.
Καταρχήν αποδείχτηκε ότι δεν έχει master.
Δεν έχει καμία εξειδίκευση και ούτε σπουδές master.
Το κακό είναι ότι έφαγε πόρτα.
Παρακαλώ πολύ τους συναδέλφους που έρχονται για αναζήτηση εργασίας να χρησιμοποιούν τον σωστό τίτλο, δηλαδή διπλ. πολ. μηχανικός ή ότι αναφέρεται στο DIPLOMA SUPPLEMENT.
Να μην δημιουργούμε λάθος εντυπώσεις και βάζουμε εμπόδια στα παιδιά που έρχονται για εργασία στο εξωτερικό.

----------

